# Roasting or smoking outside during winter



## digitalcelery (Aug 23, 2015)

I've never roasted before but i am definitely looking forward to do it this year. I was thinking of roasting lamb on New Years for my family but I wasn't able to find any info on people roasting during cold weathers. Has anyone done it? Tips? Tricks? Anything interesting to read? Would smoking be a better option given that temperature could well be below 0F?


----------

